# WTB - Strap/Bracelet



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

View Advert


*WTB - Strap/Bracelet*

I need your help! I am looking for a strap or bracelet that would suit this watch (1969 Seiko 5126-6010). I have tried a couple I've got and they look carp, what do you have going spare that would suit it? I've tried a nato btw and the spring bars seem too close to the case so it didn't work out, although of course that may be my ineptitude at fitting them. Do you think a blue leather would suit it, or something really bold like an orange? (I've put £50 as the value only because it is mandatory to put a value in the box).

Lug width is 19mm.




*Advertiser*

Pip



*Date*

26/10/16



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd go with a nice mesh to give it a period look or put it on a proper Seiko oyster or jubilee. Might look good on a rally style strap too?


----------

